# Hey all



## Dan k (3 mo ago)

I just bought myself a 1030, 38830 I think. I am really surprised how hard it is to find specs on the engine. Does anyone know what the compression ratio is? I know the manual recommends 87 octane so it must be under 9.5:1. 

Until I can secure a supply of e0 fuel I think I am going to use a can of some over the counter fuel to check out the blower when it is delivered. I believe VP fuel is the most recommended. Is that the concensus here?

Thanks in advance


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's how I found the information, so that others can as well in the future.

1) Go to the Toro website for your model: 30" Power Max® HD 1030 OHAE 38830 | Electric Start Gas Snow Blowers | Homeowner | Toro | Toro

Click on Parts and Manuals and then choose your serial number range for your specific snowblower. I picked the latest of the 3 options.

It then takes you here:





__





Parts – Power Max Heavy Duty 1030 OHAE Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com





2) Click on the engine assembly page:

*










Parts – Power Max Heavy Duty 1030 OHAE Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com




*
It says the engine is a *180FDS-1. 

3) *Google for 180FDS-1. The 3rd hit is the Toro service manual in PDF format:

https://www.toro.com/getpub/70681 

Its compression specs are listed on page 5: 8.9:1


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Edited due to above info: generally small engines have compression ratios of 6:1 to 8:1. 9.5:1 is high end for modern watercooled car engines meant for 87 octane.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA!!!!!!*


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF. 🍻


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use regular gas. When I fill each 5-gallon gas can, I add 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of Seafoam. All my equipment gets this gas ... summer, winter, new, old, 2 cycle, generator, etc.,. ... never an issue and I never drain or empty tanks. I do periodically run all my equipment. If it's close to 2 years on a piece of equipment, I will remove that gas and put it in a unit I am running at that time.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> I use regular gas. When I fill each 5-gallon gas can, I add 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of Seafoam. All my equipment gets this gas ... summer, winter, new, old, 2 cycle, generator, etc.,. ... never an issue and I never drain or empty tanks. I do periodically run all my equipment. If it's close to 2 years on a piece of equipment, I will remove that gas and put it in a unit I am running at that time.


If you run it in a 2cycle don't you add additional oil for the correct mix ratio?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

As mentioned, all my gas gets Stabil and SeaFoam, this is the same gas that is used in all my equipment, including being used for 2-cycle. When used in 2-cycle engines, it is required to use additional corresponding oil mix at its appropriate mix ratio, which for most now adays is 50-1. I use separate 2 1/2-gallon cans marked as such for this mix.


----------

